#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست مینبرد تلویزیون LED هایسنس 46T39XW

## Nik andish

سلام قربان مینبرد کامل یا حداقل برد سی پی یو داشته باشی یا حتی فایل فلشش ممنون میشم

DSC_0021.jpg
مین کامل 

DSC_0027.jpg
برد سی پی یو

----------

*optical*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام مهندس جان. خودم ندارم متاسفانه. ولی برایتان پیگیری میکنم.

----------

*Nik andish*,*optical*

----------


## Nik andish

> سلام مهندس جان. خودم ندارم متاسفانه. ولی برایتان پیگیری میکنم.


سلام:مهندس عزیزم موفق شدی لطفا پیام خصوصی کن

----------

*صابری*

----------


## Mandnz

سلام همکاران عزیز...چی شد ...مشکل خود برد چی هست ؟؟ آیا قابل تلمیر نیست ...

----------

*optical*

----------


## صابری

> سلام:مهندس عزیزم موفق شدی لطفا پیام خصوصی کن


سلام مهندس جان. شرمنده پیدا نکردم.

----------

